# Picked RV up



## 97932 (Mar 2, 2006)

Well we have done it at last picked R.V. up yesterday and gone to Newark for the Bank Holiday. Arriving at 8 pm. on site, Jacks down sides out fish and chips cup of tea then off to sleep. Both slept like logs in her.   This is the life for us now.

Peter and Joan


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Sounds like your very happy, and Fish and Chips with a cup of tea by way of celebration, fantastic. Enjoy. 

NB Your probably not on a CC site, they wouldnt let you in at 8pm, and even if they did, it would only be with a lot of tutting and wristwatch studying


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Congratulations Peter and Joan  

You sound well chuffed .. wishing you many happy and trouble free journeys .. :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"they wouldnt let you in at 8pm, and even if they did, it would only be with a lot of tutting and wristwatch studying "

Oh so true.

I never miss the opportunity to have yet another dig at a pet irritation of mine 

Enjoy your new van, P&J.

Dave


----------



## 97932 (Mar 2, 2006)

Sorry to tell you but it is a C.C. site. Made us very welcome couldn't do enough for us. I think that you may have to eat humble pie.

Peter and Joan


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

wogga said:


> Sorry to tell you but it is a C.C. site. Made us very welcome couldn't do enough for us. I think that you may have to eat humble pie.
> 
> Peter and Joan


Love it :lol: :lol: :lol:

Olley


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

wogga said:


> Sorry to tell you but it is a C.C. site. Made us very welcome couldn't do enough for us.


So, you didn't cut over any grass corners, 'trim' any shrubs or hedges, make big tyre ruts or ...leave jack marks.. well, not yet anyway .. :lol:

There's always next time .. :wink:


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

wogga said:


> Sorry to tell you but it is a C.C. site. Made us very welcome couldn't do enough for us. I think that you may have to eat humble pie.
> 
> Peter and Joan


Hi Pete and Joan, check your watch you must be fast   Credit where credit is due though, I have met some great CC Wardens too, just not enough of them.

Anyway, I'll have custard with my pie, thanks


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

That's great news guys :wink: 

Boy are RV's becoming popular (quite rightly too :lol: :lol: )

I have been in trouble with a warden over having a twin axle caravan :roll: try Worthing CC next time :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## 97932 (Mar 2, 2006)

You are right Jim not yet, it must be begginers luck.

Peter and Joan


----------



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

Congratulations on joining the RV crowd. Do let us see some pictures once you return from your shakedown cruise. Bet you can't stop smiling?

Enjoy.


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Peter & Joan,

Enjoy your new toy :lol: and please don't forget to add or endorse ANY sites that you visit in your RV.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"I think that you may have to eat humble pie."

P&J,

Small sample statistics I'm afraid. We were inferring CC or not on a probabilistic basis 

I shall mark down Newark CC as having professional, courteous, CC wardens out to supply a service to the paying motorhome customer. That's 3 pins on my UK map, now. I'd better buy some more pins.



Dave


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Congratulations Peter and Joan, and welcome to the RV fraternity :lol: :lol: Hoping that you have many happy weekends away..... 

DAB, I have most of a bag of map pins left over from my excersize of indicating motorhome friendly CC wardens, I'll let you have them mate as I seem to not need them anymore :roll: :roll: 

Keith


----------

